# Plant Food Spikes



## GuerillaGrower420 (Mar 15, 2008)

yay, Nay? any input at all if these are ideal to use or not


----------



## smokybear (Mar 15, 2008)

I have never used these plant food spikes before for mj but I am assuming that nutes that you add to water and feed that way would probably be a more superior way to feed your ladies. Just my thoughts. Take care my friend.


----------



## Nova (Mar 15, 2008)

FirstTimeGrow said:
			
		

> yay, Nay? any input at all if these are ideal to use or not



the only advice i have ever heard about them is not to use them. For some it may be okay, other not. Some swear by them, some dont!

My only fickle with them is that you are not in control of how many nutes the plant receives. So the plant, even thought healthy looking, may be nute deficient in some manner, maybe not severely but enough it might have some effects later on, like possibly turning into a male, who knows!

My advice, dont use them.....trust yourself and you cant go wrong! You are the plants master, read them and feed them!



Nova


----------



## Cole (Mar 15, 2008)

I wouldent suggest them but there your plants and if they do give nute burn or anything else, its a learning experience for you and it will make you better your knowledge of growing weed.


----------

